# Kudos & thanks to Rising Fish



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I was recently sent a pair of Rising Ultralight Pliers. They have smooth jaws (barb crimping) & cutters. Unfortunately, the tips wouldn't fully close & I couldn't mash a barb. I emailed Dylan at Rising Fish late on a Saturday..surprisingly, I got an email from him on that Sunday morning asking me to return them for exchange. When he got mine, he emailed me again saying the ones I sent were the older model, asked me whether I wanted black or red handles, & said he would ship the new ones that day (Monday, 3/8). Today I received the new pliers (red handled per my response) PLUS a couple nice American Flag stickers & a pair of Rising Nippers. Fantastic customer service, great communication, & a couple "extras" to boot! These are nice, well made tools too. Here is their website: http://www.risingfish.net/
Mike


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

mash a barb really u gotta be kidding me.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

thistubesforu said:


> mash a barb really u gotta be kidding me.


Hey pal, I posted this to acknowledge a company's fine customer service, NOT to provide a place for your stupid, smart ass remarks.
Mike


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ohiotuber said:


> Hey pal, I posted this to acknowledge a company's fine customer service, NOT to provide a place for your stupid, smart ass remarks.
> Mike


hahahaha!!!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I am with Ohio Tuber on it all! I love their products, got the red handle to and its been great pair of plier. As for that par bait stupid assed comment, well this is wrong forum as it for fly fishing not fish killing, so we dont do bait jacking with play doh so find another rock to crawl under and go to hell!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Lmao>........


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

hilarious u guys would rather fight a fish and let it come off exhausted rather than hold it in place till it gets its bearings.


----------



## Mojohook (Apr 13, 2006)

thistubesforu said:


> hilarious u guys would rather fight a fish and let it come off exhausted rather than hold it in place till it gets its bearings.


Nope. Hooks come out of me and my clothes easier when there is no barb. 

When I used barbed hooks, I've sure many more fish were killed using them than any that have died that I "tired out" on a barbless hook. THAT is a joke...


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

1. I did not lose a fish all season last year due to a barbless hook. 

2. If *you* do lose a fish it is during the fishes initial run and jumps. (when it is full of energy)

3. I cannot ever remember losing a fish at the end of a fight when it was "exhausted". 

4. When the fish is spent, that last thing in the world you want to do is rip a hook and barb out of its lip or mouth. I'm sure a mouth full of treble hooks getting yanked from your mouth after fighting for your life is a send off slap in the face. By being able to gently remove the hook, you can quickly return the fish to the water so it can get its bearings.

Basic fundamentals that most flyfishermen already know.
My 2 cents


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Okay, now I'm a bit confused. I originally interpreted the "comment" as a criticism of word choice "_mash_ _a barb_," but now what's being played out is a debate over the use of barbless vs. barbed hooks. Which was originally meant?


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

i love it they come out of ur clothes easier but not a fish???????? makes total sense now. anyway not trying to start a war here, but i cant stand the attitude that a flyfisherman has to use barbless hooks its ludacris, and god forbid if there is bait within a 100 yds of a flyfisherman he might keel over dead. wake up people theres more than one to catch a fish using a fly rod. i always thought flyfishing looked fun and just this year bought a setup to do it. the thing that kept me from doing it for the last 15 yrs is this attitude i speak of. u are not better than anyone else because u fly fish and use barbless hooks. i fish for everyfish in this state and use baitcasters, spinning, ultralight, and now flyrod. hell id even use a cane pole if that offered me the best opportunity to catch something. probably shouldnt of made the comment i did but o well i just get salty with snobby my body is a temple bullshit flyfisherman spew. 


just my 2 cents


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

thistubesforu said:


> i love it they come out of ur clothes easier but not a fish???????? makes total sense now. anyway not trying to start a war here, but i cant stand the attitude that a flyfisherman has to use barbless hooks its ludacris, and god forbid if there is bait within a 100 yds of a flyfisherman he might keel over dead. wake up people theres more than one to catch a fish using a fly rod. i always thought flyfishing looked fun and just this year bought a setup to do it. the thing that kept me from doing it for the last 15 yrs is this attitude i speak of. u are not better than anyone else because u fly fish and use barbless hooks. i fish for everyfish in this state and use baitcasters, spinning, ultralight, and now flyrod. hell id even use a cane pole if that offered me the best opportunity to catch something. probably shouldnt of made the comment i did but o well i just get salty with snobby my body is a temple bullshit flyfisherman spew.
> 
> 
> just my 2 cents


Well you started a war with an ignorant comment like that. If you wouldn't have opened your mouth then maybe none of this would have happened! Why post something that has noting to do with the topic? Where did anyone on this thread say they were better then you because they use barbless hooks? Wake up dude and calm down, I know its been a long winter and save the whining for your mother no one wants to hear it!

Anyways thanks for posting the link! FFBG


----------



## Mojohook (Apr 13, 2006)

thistubesforu said:


> i love it they come out of ur clothes easier but not a fish???????? makes total sense now. anyway not trying to start a war here, but i cant stand the attitude that a flyfisherman has to use barbless hooks its ludacris, and god forbid if there is bait within a 100 yds of a flyfisherman he might keel over dead. wake up people theres more than one to catch a fish using a fly rod. i always thought flyfishing looked fun and just this year bought a setup to do it. the thing that kept me from doing it for the last 15 yrs is this attitude i speak of. u are not better than anyone else because u fly fish and use barbless hooks. i fish for everyfish in this state and use baitcasters, spinning, ultralight, and now flyrod. hell id even use a cane pole if that offered me the best opportunity to catch something. probably shouldnt of made the comment i did but o well i just get salty with snobby my body is a temple bullshit flyfisherman spew.
> 
> 
> just my 2 cents


Listen to yourself man! Especially that last line. Sounds like YOU have ISSUES. Look back at the posts. NO one said they were better for using barbless. Just that they do it. I often use barbed when I use WORMS for cats, etc. I mostly mash barbs because I've hooked myself so darn many times fly fishing (read: I think I suck, I don't think I'm superior).


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

i guess the line that this is for fly fishing not for killing is what sparked me. 


sorry


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

believe it or not most fly guys aren't really too snobbish or elite in anyway as we are portrayed although I think there are a few extremists in every group of people out there. I am not one to fish bait but I am not against the people who do it. I even fish with guys that use bait. I just choose not to do it myself cause I think its more fun to fly fish and tie flies up and try and catch the fish with them. am I better than them? no... I have seen bait guys catch more than me and vice versa. Its just my choice. About barbless and barbed hooks. I use both. I keep my barb usually on my egg patterns and clousers if I am fishing steelhead or smallmouths but if I hit a pond to fish gills and bass and stuff I will use barbless hooks cause gills swallow the hooks alot and barbless hooks come out easier. I have not really noticed too much fish loss on a barbless hook myself. just once when a smallie jumped out the water on me shaking his head but then I have lost them with a barb too tho...


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

cmon guys get along!!! everyone ignore something yuo dont like that someone alse said!!! now lets just talk fishin....after all that is what this site is for right?


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

thistubesforu said:


> i love it they come out of ur clothes easier but not a fish???????? makes total sense now. anyway not trying to start a war here, but i cant stand the attitude that a flyfisherman has to use barbless hooks its ludacris, and god forbid if there is bait within a 100 yds of a flyfisherman he might keel over dead. wake up people theres more than one to catch a fish using a fly rod. i always thought flyfishing looked fun and just this year bought a setup to do it. the thing that kept me from doing it for the last 15 yrs is this attitude i speak of. u are not better than anyone else because u fly fish and use barbless hooks. i fish for everyfish in this state and use baitcasters, spinning, ultralight, and now flyrod. hell id even use a cane pole if that offered me the best opportunity to catch something. probably shouldnt of made the comment i did but o well i just get salty with snobby my body is a temple bullshit flyfisherman spew.
> 
> 
> just my 2 cents



I gotta ask where in gods name you hang out and see fly fishermen like this? Yoga club?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

If you fished any streams in the state that holds trout you have to thanks the guys as they are flyfishermans! They have done are parts to rehabilate the streams in order improve the fishing for ones that appreciate quality fishing. I have never seen any spin/bait boys there helping out, but only to see that they poach,destroy and trash the places after they put their dard work in. I am not enen an Elist but I will continuing look down on them types that we all know is destroying what we have left! And for the mouthbreather that made the stupid comments here in this post to come in and say and act like a retard is not proper! Right, thistubesforu!


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

thanks for showing that great attitude i was talkin about. let it go man. ihave said my comments were uncalled for, but if people are going to continue to run their suck ill have no choice except to defend myself.


----------



## Mojohook (Apr 13, 2006)

It's all good... just please keep in mind there are many more fair, non-"elite", good-ole-boy flyfishers than there are snobs. In my experience at least.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I think most of us here on this forum are people who enjoy fishing and the fly rod is just another method we use. 

I know I have baitcast, spinning, spincast, fly, and even a couple cane poles I use, and in the course of a season I will frequently use them all. So far this spring I've used baitcast, spincast, spinning, and fly rods! (and all of my fish caught have been on the fly rod so far )

As for crimping barbs on hooks - I do a lot of catch & release fishing, and it doesn't matter what rod/reel/line I use to cast the hook, the barb is crimped if I plan to release the fish I catch! 
As I said, I usually fish for fun, and a big part of that fun is knowing I released a fish unharmed to give me or someone else enjoyment at a later date!

This weekend I will be fishing for released trout in our local lake. I will be using a baitcast, spinning, or fly rod depending on the mood I'm in.  
I will also be using live bait and hooks with barbs, even if I use the fly rod! 
I plan to keep (and eat) the trout I catch, as they could not survive the summer temperatures in that lake anyway.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Mojohook said:


> It's all good... just please keep in mind there are many more fair, non-"elite", good-ole-boy flyfishers than there are snobs. In my experience at least.


Sorry I've been away from my own post, but I am just now getting back on the computer after cataract surgery yesterday morning.

Mojo, that's a GREAT & TRUE statement. I have fly fished almost exclusively for the last 12 years or so largely due to all the help & sharing from others more experienced & knowledgeable than I.

thistubesforu....Give us fly fishers a chance & keep your mind open. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at how "non-elite" most of us are.
I also apologize for my angry response early on in the thread. It's been a tough winter & I think a good many of us need to go fishin'...I know that I do!
Mike


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

no hard feelins here. sorry for all the grief ive caused. by the way ive already taken alot of advice from u guys as far as getting my first setup for flyfishing. i will continue to do so.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

fly fishing is way funner than any other type of fishing in my opinion...


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

thistubesforu said:


> no hard feelins here. sorry for all the grief ive caused. by the way ive already taken alot of advice from u guys as far as getting my first setup for flyfishing. i will continue to do so.


I bet you'll get hooked if you give it a shot. One of the main reasons I have been using a fly rod more often is that it gives you something different to throw at fish. Take a bass that has seen every jig, worm, and spinnerbait that a lake has ever seen, and throw a little streamer pattern in front of her that isn't really like any bait that bass has ever seen before, and she'll eat.


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

In my 12 year old opinion fly fishing is funner.But i started spininng fishing since i was 3 or 4.i started flying 2 years ago and now i have 5 setups.

In some places out west you need to crimp the barb.And in the Alpps.


----------

